# Groundmen say the darnedest things.



## EcoTreeCo

"I just slammed a red bull and I think I'm gonna be sick."

"Damn, it's hot out."

"Did you want me to rake up all of this?"

"I need an advance this week. My brothers in town and I want to get him drunk tonight." 

"I'm hungover and smell like whiskey, my car's out of gas, I feel sick and it's too damn hot, but I really need this job."


----------



## Thornton

Oh y'all work on Monday's?

You didn't tell me not to touch that

I need some overtime just not this week


----------



## MasterBlaster

"I need to take a dump. Drive me to a store."


----------



## MasterBlaster

"It's lunchtime! Drive me to a store!


----------



## MasterBlaster

"I'm out of smokes. Drive me to a store!"


----------



## lone wolf

"Everyone wants me I am in high demand"


----------



## MasterBlaster

"Hey! I need to go to a store!"


----------



## EcoTreeCo

A friend of mine has some small junipers she wants out at her house. Ya think I could borrow a trim saw this weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf

"Could you come over with your bucket and get the tent caterpillars out of my spruce maple tree I think they are 90 or 100 feet up and I cant reach them"


----------



## gorman

My blood sugar is really low. I need a snack.


----------



## MasterBlaster

gorman said:


> My blood sugar is really low. I need a snack. DRIVE ME TO A STORE!


 
ftfy


----------



## Zale

I'll never be late again.


----------



## Toddppm

Doctor said I have the walking pneumonia can't come in Monday....


----------



## pro94lt

Old lady this old lady that.


----------



## MasterBlaster

"I need to use the customer's bathroom - I've got the runs."


----------



## lone wolf

"Can you pay me right now" ?


----------



## EcoTreeCo

"My girlfriend doesn't mind dropping me off every morning, I SWEAR!!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XCIan

"Why don't you do it like this instead?!" says the groundie as he looks up at u in the tree and acts like he knows what going on


----------



## yeahbuddy24

"Be right back" text text text...


----------



## XCIan

" um... I don't know but I think I might have hit something with the saw" as he walks towards you looking at the chain


----------



## dieselfitter

I don't know anything about your jobs but heard of a groundie complaining "stop dropping branches on me". Seems to me to be a groundie problem, right?


----------



## EcoTreeCo

"Hold on, I have to find my gloves"


----------



## MasterBlaster

"Now, wait 5 minutes while I put my gloves on."


----------



## TreeAce

Do I have to wear a hard hat everyday?


----------



## MasterBlaster

TreeAce said:


> Do I have to wear a hard hat everyday?


 Not on your days off, LOL.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Some of you heard this before, but a year or so ago, I had a guy that would always be about 1 minute late every day. After a few times, I wrote him up and told him the next one will come with a day off with no pay, the next one after that is a week while we decide to keep him or not. 
Anyway, he argued that it was only 1 minute. Okay, So instead of 6:30, it is now 6:31,,,do you see where this is going? 
Then one morning he did not show up and did not call. 
He was being so good by showing up every morning 5 minutes early, until one day,,,,
I decided to to call him and I let it ring the 9 or so rings before the voice mail takes it. I did not leave a message.
So about 1 minute later he called me and said he would be late.
I said okay, but I am going to write you up.
He said, "why?"
I said because you did not call in,,
he said, "I couldn't, I was a sleep"
Jeff


----------



## Peter.s

How are you gonna get that down?

You have the easy job all you do is stand in the tree all day.

There is a breeze in the tree and its hot as a ****** ****** down here.

<best one yet >
Im going with the boss to dump a load of chips - we tell john to rake up around the tree were done with wile were gone - before we leave "hey john make sure no one steals anything wile were gone" - we come back the yard is not raked and john is sitting in the bucket truck - "but you told me to watch the stuff" - his mom came and picked him up a hour later.


----------



## treesmith

Where's the rake? - "well, I was pushing stuff into the chipper and it sort of went through"

Where are the cones? - "I put them in the feed tray while we drove and forgot to take them out before pressing the feed button"

Hang on, where's the ****ing blower? - "Er, it was with the cones"

yeah, this happened, he got sacked


----------



## Zale

You have random drug tests?


----------



## gorman

Don't run the chipper. I gotta poop in the back of the truck.


----------



## Groundman One

Ahh, the little egomaniacs in spurs are having a go at the groundmen.

Was one of us late arriving with your pre-climb Chardonnay and breath mint?


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding

"I don't know what happened to your saw."
"It just started smoking about an hour ago."


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding

"Can I tie this rope around me?"


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding

"I have experience"


----------



## old_soul

"do I have to fill up the oil too?"


----------



## Tryin

"Good morning Boss!"

*grunt* *hustle*

"Boy, lunch sure was good!"

*grunt* *hustle*

"We done? Thanks boss, have a great evening!"

To hear you guys tell it, we must have the best crew this side of the river!


----------



## lone wolf

Tryin said:


> "Good morning Boss!"
> 
> *grunt* *hustle*
> 
> "Boy, lunch sure was good!"
> 
> *grunt* *hustle*
> 
> "We done? Thanks boss, have a great evening!"
> 
> To hear you guys tell it, we must have the best crew this side of the river!


sounds like you do .


----------



## EcoTreeCo

I love my guys. To be fair, here's a change of pace. 

Climbers say the darnedest things. 
"It takes me an hour to pack my rope because it has to be just right." 
"I'm a climber, I don't rake"
"When I said let it run, I didn't actually mean all the way!!!!"


----------



## Groundman One

EcoTreeCo said:


> "It takes me an hour to pack my rope because it has to be just right."



I`ve worked with some great climbers, but on the whole I`ve found climbers to be sloppy rope coilers.

A rope should be coiled short, tight, easy to carry, oblivious to coming apart if thrown around, and feed tangle free.

Takes a groundman to do it properly.


----------



## Toddppm

Groundman One said:


> I`ve worked with some great climbers, but on the whole I`ve found climbers to be sloppy rope coilers.
> 
> A rope should be coiled short, tight, easy to carry, oblivious to coming apart if thrown around, and feed tangle free.
> 
> Takes a groundman to do it properly.




Yes, perfect example of what groundman say


----------



## Groundman One

Toddppm said:


> Yes, perfect example of what groundman say



Takes an experienced groundman to handle a climber`s ego. And telling him he coils his rope like a three-year old playing with a wet noodle is just part of the day to day.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Groundies don't touch my ropes other than to bring them to me.


----------



## EcoTreeCo

Groundman One said:


> I`ve worked with some great climbers, but on the whole I`ve found climbers to be sloppy rope coilers.
> 
> A rope should be coiled short, tight, easy to carry, oblivious to coming apart if thrown around, and feed tangle free.
> 
> Takes a groundman to do it properly.


No offense, but I would never let my guys pack my gear. That's my chance to inspect everything and avoid those heavy logs.


----------



## Groundman One

MasterBlaster said:


> Groundies don't touch my ropes other than to bring them to me.



Bring me them wet noodles, my esteemed climber, and I`ll show ya what a properly coiled rope looks like.


----------



## Groundman One

EcoTreeCo said:


> No offense, but I would never let my guys pack my gear. That's my chance to inspect everything and avoid those heavy logs.



I hear ya. That`s why you need to build a trusting relationship with your groundman. If the climber can`t trust his groundman with his tools and his life, then the climber is working in a more dangerous and less efficient environment.

A groundman`s job is to support the climber. He wants a cup of coffee and a lit cigarette sent up the tree, I`ll do it. It`s my job. But the climber best show the groundman some respect. Consider it motivated self-interest for the climber. Stops us from notching the tree while he`s still up there.


----------



## EcoTreeCo

I wish I had my best groundie. For four years we worked flawlessly together. The year round guys are great. The seasonal brush ape is more the issue. 
I was a groundie than climber than owner. I have to do all three everyday and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Pelorus

I've developed a phobia to working with unteachable groundies. Took years to develop the condition.
Doc says the tic and maniacal glare may never go away.


----------



## Groundman One

n


MasterBlaster said:


> Groundies don't touch my ropes other than to bring them to me.



This... is how you do it! 

And this is my old bull rope. (The tape is at 20` increments for cutting.) My new 150` 9/16 Dynasorb is in a rope bag. My climber`s rope (all his equipment) gets an even nicer treatment. Short, tight wraps with the buckle held in close and secure. Your ropes, my esteemed climber, are prone to getting tangled and the buckle flinging around and weighing down and ending up dragging below the rope. Unsightly and simply not good enough. And if you want a rope thrown to you, good luck with the resulting spaghetti.

My climber appreciates the good service and I appreciate the professional courtesy he shows me.


----------



## MasterBlaster

You never "throw a rope on the ground." You roll your rope up when you're finished and you _unroll_ your rope when you're gonna use.


----------



## Groundman One

MasterBlaster said:


> You never "throw a rope on the ground." You roll your rope up when you're finished and you _unroll_ your rope when you're gonna use.



Insufficient response.

**** happens and the equipment needs to be in a condition to deal with the **** when it does happen.

Keep the equipment right, tight, and ready to fight.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Only a fool argues with a groundie... _or_ quotes the previous post.


----------



## EcoTreeCo

Should have titled this thread "How to coil rope and measure your **** at the same time"


----------



## Groundman One

MasterBlaster said:


> Only a fool argues with a groundie... _or_ quotes the previous post.



You climbers are so sensitive.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Leave it to a groundman to kill this thread.


----------



## no tree to big

Hey you all forgot "Im gonna come down (in case of a trim), or i guess with a removal your already down, but Im going to weave my rope all through where u need to rake then walk out front empty handed to take 20 mins to get a cig and water"
The guy that used to do that crap got a fun surprise when he came back once his rope got left in the biggest tangle of all time


----------



## MasterBlaster

Another groundie speaks.

No need to listen...


----------



## CanopyGorilla

"I think you can drop it whole".


----------



## CanopyGorilla

"I'm gunna check the chips"


----------



## CanopyGorilla

"I don't think that little bit of gas will hurt your rope"


----------



## CanopyGorilla

"You prolly don't even need to rig dat one"


----------



## CanopyGorilla

"Why don't y'all just use a cherry pickin' truck"?


----------



## Stihlmadd

"It doesn't matter what you damage in a customers garden as long as you do a good clean up at the end of a job"


----------



## Groundman One

MasterBlaster said:


> Leave it to a groundman to kill this thread.



Leave it to a climber to dish it out like a pro but whine like a mule when it comes back at him.

You guys should have t-shirts that say _"Applause only!" _


----------



## EcoTreeCo

Heard this last night. 
"You can pay me in cash if it's easier for you."


----------



## lone wolf

EcoTreeCo said:


> Heard this last night.
> "You can pay me in cash if it's easier for you."


Im surprised you don't hear that 6 times a day.


----------



## EcoTreeCo

I only have two employees. Otherwise I'm sure.


----------



## lone wolf

EcoTreeCo said:


> I only have two employees. Otherwise I'm sure.


I meant from the same one


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding

How I coil my rope.
Easier to coil and uncoil.


----------



## cupar

I get alot of philipino ground men so, 

me "can you grab me a wedge, file, etc."
groundmen "yes." (nodes head up and down.)

Stare at him for a few seconds not moving

me "grab me a ..."
groundmen "ohh, okay." (goes grabs "usually" what I ask for)

or

me "grab me a ..."
*more blank stare*
me "never mind" (go grab it myself)

How many of you have used the "grab me a branch extender, sky hook, electric hammer, etc..."


----------



## cupar

A note my two best groundmen I've had were philipino's and I was able to get the one running his own aerial now. Which was unfortunate as I got a new greenhorn that was glued to his phone but I'm happy the company recognized his talent.


----------



## Groundman One

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> How I coil my rope.
> Easier to coil and uncoil.




I can see how that method might work for some, but as I always wear a helmet with ear muffs, it could be a PITA throwing it around my head like that. Also, I just can`t stand loose ropes. Too much chance of the rope getting tangled on its own, during transport on the site, or when stuffed in with other tools in the truck. If we have multiple ropes out at a job, all are rolled up tight like bank vaults if not in use. Keeps them clean and easy to carry.

Maybe it takes an extra few seconds to undo the rope the way I coil it, but I think the certainty of having a perfect rope laid out for the climber is the right thing to do.


----------



## TreeAce

gorman said:


> Don't run the chipper. I gotta poop in the back of the truck.


I have to poop in the back of the truck?


----------



## EcoTreeCo

TreeAce said:


> I have to poop in the back of the truck?


 "But I'm wearing my old lady's socks"


----------



## cupar

TreeAce said:


> I have to poop in the back of the truck?



When you gotta go you gotta go. I'm HOPING!!! this is an enclosed dump box, and not a pick up.


----------



## TreeAce

LOL. One thing I have been known to say when they look at me like I am crazy is "you cant be a real tree man unless you have pooped in the chip box at least once or twice, we've all done it at some point". I generally get more "your crazy" looks at that point. The surprising part is how many people can suddenly hold it when they find out your not letting them take a truck and drive to a gas station.


----------



## treevet

Groundman One said:


> n
> 
> This... is how you do it!
> 
> And this is



Ridiculously and comically overwrapped. Too much time to wrap and too much time to unwrap. You receive an F on this.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I wanted to say that, but I'm just too nice a guy. And, ya gotta remember how delicate a groundie's feelings are.


----------



## treevet

I meant it in only the nicest way possible.


----------



## Groundman One

treevet said:


> Ridiculously and comically overwrapped. Too much time to wrap and too much time to unwrap. You receive an F on this.



Ooh, the climbers are getting defensive. 

Shows you the mentality of some climbers. If they get shown up even once, in any way, they lash out like Hollywood starlets who had their picture taken from the wrong angle.

In any case, please continue complaining about how the groundmen are taking too good care of the equipment you depend on for your livelihood and life. 

opcorn:


----------



## treevet

Prescription for overwrapping lines....one dose of vagisil applied liberally.


----------



## MasterBlaster

You gotta LOL @ career groundmen, especially the ones who brag about it.


----------



## Groundman One

You climbers are fun. Your egos are _soooo_ fragile.


----------



## MasterBlaster

What? No quoting? AMAZING!!!


----------



## treevet

Just WHAT part of "This Forum is for EXPERIENCED CLIMBERS" don't you comprehend. Typical pig headed ground doggy.


----------



## Groundman One

You guys are a riot.


----------



## MasterBlaster

And you are a bore.


----------



## Groundman One

Climbers... they're endless fun.


----------



## Stihlmadd

treevet said:


> Prescription for overwrapping lines....one dose of vagisil applied liberally.


what is it like for removing the built up sand?


----------



## cupar

I'm fortunate and have a rope bag for climbing lines.

"is today going to be an early day?" (thursday)


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

MasterBlaster said:


> Only a fool argues with a groundie... _or_ quotes the previous post.



I dunno, this guy don't seem regular.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I dunno, you guys still wrapping up ropes? Stuffing them into bags!? Ah, yer all stupid and crazy with a couple who managed to get old and senile.

Anyway, my addition to the topic of the thread:

" what?"


----------



## MasterBlaster

TCOB!


----------



## treevet

just curious....you groundies start getting skeered when you put on shoes with soles on em....or when you get off the ground to get in bed ...or step on the bumper of the pickup...or when you get on the 4th or 5th step of a step ladder....always wondered that stuff.?

Or is it you just can't figger wtf to do if you managed to struggle up there somehow.?

Probably some support groups available. I think Dr. Pea Pea is a graduate.


----------



## OLD OAK

Groundman One said:


> Ooh, the climbers are getting defensive.
> 
> Shows you the mentality of some climbers. If they get shown up even once, in any way, they lash out like Hollywood starlets who had their picture taken from the wrong angle.
> 
> In any case, please continue complaining about how the groundmen are taking too good care of the equipment you depend on for your livelihood and life.
> 
> opcorn:


 No offence but we just have to face the facts, The climber is the star of the show. The ground men are just there to support the star and will never be the star of the show unless they become the climber. People stop to watch the guy in the tree not the guys on the ground looking up. I am the owner, most times the climber and sometimes one of the ground men but whoever the climber is for the day that's the guy running the show.


----------



## OLD OAK

MasterBlaster said:


> TCOB!


 I just stuff mine into a large Walmart bag and throw it in the bed of the truck until the next time i need it.


----------



## TreeAce

as long as the ropes are coiled with no more than 5 wraps in the middle and the coils are not long enough to touch the floor of the man cab when hanging and they have a half hitch loop at the top for hanging on a hook and the end from which you started is at the bottom and the whole thing peels off just right when laid on the ground then its fine. Other than that I dont care how a groundie coils it up........


----------



## tree MDS

The one I have now is a great worker, but man is he a dumb ************!! No common sense in terms of "knowing his role" whatsoever. Interrupts me when I'm talking to customers, etc. That crap has always pissed me off!! Unfortunately, I don't have an awful lot to offer a real employee these days, so I tend to just deal with it. To a point, that is. 

The other day I was slashing down a pin oak (really worked him like a slave that day), chipper running, all the sudden he disappears. I'm like WTF!!?? Look up the road and he's strutting around talking on the phone (chipper still screaming). Of course I just picked up the pace and kept burrying him. Lol. Truth be known, I don't even enjoy those kind of games anymore. Turned out it was his bozo uncle (they do side jobs together). Guess he figures himself a climber. I deal with too much lately, really. Think the tipping point is coming soon. Too bad too, cuz he's been around a while now, and is pretty handy. I'm a firm believer in the fact that you just can't fix stupid though.


----------



## tree MDS

I really don't think he means to be annoying though. He's just plain stupid.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> The one I have now is a great worker, but man is he a dumb ************!! No common sense in terms of "knowing his role" whatsoever. Interrupts me when I'm talking to customers, etc. That crap has always pissed me off!! Unfortunately, I don't have an awful lot to offer a real employee these days, so I tend to just deal with it. To a point, that is.
> 
> The other day I was slashing down a pin oak (really worked him like a slave that day), chipper running, all the sudden he disappears. I'm like WTF!!?? Look up the road and he's strutting around talking on the phone (chipper still screaming). Of course I just picked up the pace and kept burrying him. Lol. Truth be known, I don't even enjoy those kind of games anymore. Turned out it was his bozo uncle (they do side jobs together). Guess he figures himself a climber. I deal with too much lately, really. Think the tipping point is coming soon. Too bad too, cuz he's been around a while now, and is pretty handy. I'm a firm believer in the fact that you just can't fix stupid though.



don't pay to replace stupit with stupit either Paul....gotta fill the spot secretly ;-) before you punt him. If ya go to C List he might be lookin for another job and BANG...its over (cuz now you both know you both are lookin) and you be high and dry lol.


----------



## treevet

My GM is great right now but he has a particularly annoying and whiney voice but the dicotomy is that he has a lot of good things to say. He talks too much and I have to wait to sift thru it. He is a top shelf gm tho overall. Keeps saying he will be with me for life. Heard that before lol. Not allowed to coil my ropes tho.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. What's been saving this one, is usually the end if the week/job or whatever comes along, and I can just be done with him for a bit. That and he does have some talent, and knows how I work.


----------



## tree MDS

I kinda wanna have some fun with it. Thinking I'm gonna ask him to invite me along to check out his climbing skills next time he has one of these side jobs with the bozo uncle (I used that loser for one day and kicked him to the curb.. talk about a moron with the flapping mouth!!!!). I really wanna see what this is all about. You'd think the kid (24) knows everything the way he talks. Of course the MDS can smell the ******** a mile away.


----------



## MasterBlaster

"What? WHAT? Idle the chipper down? But I'm busy raking!"

Why do they always leave the chipper running full blast? I bet if they had to pay for the fuel, all of a sudden THAT habit would stop!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

MasterBlaster said:


> "What? WHAT? Idle the chipper down? But I'm busy raking!"
> 
> Why do they always leave the chipper running full blast? I bet if they had to pay for the fuel, all of a sudden THAT habit would stop!



What?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

MasterBlaster said:


>



I meant NOT NORMAL!


----------



## Groundman One

OLD OAK said:


> No offence but we just have to face the facts, The climber is the star of the show. The ground men are just there to support the star and will never be the star of the show unless they become the climber. People stop to watch the guy in the tree not the guys on the ground looking up. I am the owner, most times the climber and sometimes one of the ground men but whoever the climber is for the day that's the guy running the show.



Of course the climber is in charge. That`s a given. And the groundman is there 100% to support the climber. My climber wants me to get his gear, fine. He wants me to coil his ropes, sure. He wants me to prep his saws, no problem. Back to the truck to fetch his smokes and lighter and anything else he forgot, I`ll do it right away. That the groundman`s job: support the climber so he can do his job and efficiently and safely as possible.

Unfortunately some climbers are so lost in their own egos they think being arrogant blowhards means the same thing as being professionals. I`ve grounded for lots of climbers of all skill levels. Two of the best were arrogant blowhards, but no one wanted to work with them because no matter how good they were, they couldn`t get over themselves. So, sure they were great climbers, but that does not excuse the reality that they were also just a couple of azzholes.

Anyway, I still think it`s a riot to see how some climbers get all indignant and whine like mules at the slightest criticism. Total Hollywood starlet syndrome.


----------



## Pelorus

Asked a groundie a few years ago to send up a tagline. 
Pulling the thing up seemed heavy.....cause he had uncoiled and sent up either 9/16 or 5/8" StableBraid.


----------



## tree MDS

Get the **** away from my rope!!! See that brush pile over there?? Start dragging!!! lol


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Get the **** away from my rope!!! See that brush pile over there?? Start dragging!!! lol


After u saw how sexi I can roll your rope u would never want to do it yourself again! I've only been out coiled by one guy but it also took him twice as long to roll it up.


----------



## Toddppm

Back in the day had one groundy who had tried to be a climber and pussed out say..........anybody can climb a tree , it's the cleanup that really counts. Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## no tree to big

Toddppm said:


> Back in the day had one groundy who had tried to be a climber and pussed out say..........anybody can climb a tree , it's the cleanup that really counts. Hahahahahahahahaha


Ha when I first started where I am now I was doing a bunch of side work where I was the climber but I never told anyone I could climb. one day the climber with the crew I was on was being all puss I was like maybe I should just do it for u... And I did and was like not bad for my first time huh? See I told u it ain't hard. Now after being on the crane all day every day I prob couldn't get 2 feet off the ground lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Fetching smokes?,,


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Fetching smokes?,,



Hell, you think that's bad, I've made them rinse out the overflowing beer cans in the shop set tub before. Well, I think that was just one, but I really hated him. Pretty sure he couldn't do that right either..


----------



## Groundman One

jefflovstrom said:


> Fetching smokes?,,



Why not? He`s got his gear on and doesn`t want to take his spurs off for the walk back to the truck. I don`t mind. I`ve been grounding for this climber for 10 years and we get along really well and I`m paid really well.

My job is to make his job easier. If that means getting him his smokes from the truck, fine with me.


----------



## TreeAce

Pelorus said:


> Asked a groundie a few years ago to send up a tagline.
> Pulling the thing up seemed heavy.....cause he had uncoiled and sent up either 9/16 or 5/8" StableBraid.


lol thats awesome. But hey, at least he uncoiled it!


----------



## Pelorus

...uncoiled a 180' rope he could not recoil.
Same guy would have a monumental hissy fit whenever he was careless feeding the chipper, and a branch would clip him in the face.
Didn't matter who was standing around watching him. Screaming profanities, he would hurl that damn limb as hard and as far away as possible. His mainspring was wound pretty tight.
"I don't wear a hardhat cause anything that hits me, a hardhat isn't gonna do anything anyway".


----------



## TreeAce

Yea sounds like a real piece of work. I was just thinking of how many times I have seen a newbie try n tie the whole dam coil onto my line.


----------



## tree MDS

TreeAce said:


> Yea sounds like a real piece of work. I was just thinking of how many times I have seen a newbie try n tie the whole dam coil onto my line.



Sometimes that's not such a bad deal. Less for them to **** up!! What with all the un-tieing of the rope, the laying it down so it feeds from the top and all that. Let's face it, none of us are rocket scientists, but these guys really are typically less than stellar to say the least. Lol.


----------



## Groundman One

Some of y`all climbers are funny. You brag about how half-ass and unprofessional your crew is. One might assume, not unreasonably, that the quality of your work reflects the half-ass unprofessional nature of your team that you seem so proud to share with others. Do you share this information when you do estimates?
_
"My tree crew is so f****** stupid I won`t even let them touch my gear! But we`ll take down that big maple over your house and wires for $2000. We`ll do a good job. You can trust us."_

Great. You must be proud. Please... continue.

opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS

Do I hear a "How'dja hate on your groundman today" thread!!??


----------



## tree MDS

We're climbers, we (the good ones) can make do with almost anything. Nothing to do with any house, obstacle, etc.


----------



## tree MDS

Had a brain damaged friend of mine help me on this one last year. His first day on the ropes.


----------



## tree MDS

I just had to come down and start the chipper, run the winch, etc. Lol.


----------



## TreeAce

I actually had a groundie ask me "what does stuck on stupid mean?" LOL. but that was an older groundman who said it to the young buck. Funny sometimes how you can see a type of wolf pack mentality at times. Kinda. Human nature I suppose


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> We're climbers, we (the good ones) can make do with almost anything. Nothing to do with any house, obstacle, etc.



Maybe that`s true. But if you are a good climber, why do you submit to work with a half-ass and unprofessional crew? And why don`t you train your half-ass and unprofessional crew?

If the climber is the boss on the job - and everyone acknowledges that is the case - that means the climber is responsible for his half-ass unprofessional crew. If his crew is too stupid to be trusted with basic tree service equipment - it`s the climber`s fault. If the team does not respect and trust each other and work together in a professional manner - it`s the climber`s fault. If the guys are lazy and inneficient and unsafe with the equipment - it`s the climber`s fault.

I mean, the climber is the boss on the job... right?


----------



## lone wolf

Groundman One said:


> Maybe that`s true. But if you are a good climber, why do you submit to work with a half-ass and unprofessional crew? And why don`t you train your half-ass and unprofessional crew?
> 
> If the climber is the boss on the job - and everyone acknowledges that is the case - that means the climber is responsible for his half-ass unprofessional crew. If his crew is too stupid to be trusted with basic tree service equipment - it`s the climber`s fault. If the team does not respect and trust each other and work together in a professional manner - it`s the climber`s fault. if the guys are lazy and inneficient and unsafe with the equipment - it`s the climber`s fault.
> 
> I mean, the climber is the boss on the job... right?


The climber is not always the boss . Really good point why they don't train the crew though! Although there are some dummy's that really cant be trained no matter how many times you show them.


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> Maybe that`s true. But if you are a good climber, why do you submit to work with a half-ass and unprofessional crew? And why don`t you train your half-ass and unprofessional crew?
> 
> If the climber is the boss on the job - and everyone acknowledges that is the case - that means the climber is responsible for his half-ass unprofessional crew. If his crew is too stupid to be trusted with basic tree service equipment - it`s the climber`s fault. If the team does not respect and trust each other and work together in a professional manner - it`s the climber`s fault. If the guys are lazy and inneficient and unsafe with the equipment - it`s the climber`s fault.
> 
> I mean, the climber is the boss on the job... right?



Listen, dude, I have no problem with you personally, but at the same time I feel quite pleased that I have never had the pleasure (lol) of working with you. I keep envisioning Canada's version of the left over hippy. Just saying.


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> Listen, dude, I have no problem with you personally, but at the same time I feel quite pleased that I have never had the pleasure (lol) of working with you. I keep envisioning Canada's version of the left over hippy. Just saying.



I have no problem with you either. I`m sure you're a great guy and a great climber. 

But you did not speak to the points I raised. And they were valid points a professional should be ready and willing to address.


----------



## Groundman One

lone wolf said:


> The climber is not always the boss . Really good point why they don't train the crew though! Although there are some dummy's that really cant be trained no matter how many times you show them.



You weed those guys out.

And if the climber needs a crew but doesn`t want to train them or run them on the ground, you hire a professional groundman. Me. 

I`ll tell you one thing, ol`Wolf, any climber gets a guy I trained will appreciate it. Work hard and safe, know the job and the dangers, and *Rule No.1:* always watch out for the climber and his gear. His life and your paycheck depend on it.


----------



## lone wolf

Groundman One said:


> You weed those guys out.
> 
> And if the climber needs a crew but doesn`t want to train them or run them on the ground, you hire a professional groundman. Me.
> 
> I`ll tell you one thing, ol`Wolf, any climber gets a guy I trained will appreciate it. Work hard and safe, know the job and the dangers, and *Rule No.1:* always watch out for the climber and his gear. His life and your paycheck depend on it.


Rule number one is watch out for every man on the crew !


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> I have no problem with you either. I`m sure you're a great guy and a great climber.
> 
> But you did not speak to the points I raised. And they were valid points a professional should be ready and willing to address.



Lol. Yes, maybe, but this climber partakes, and we're far too deep into beer thirty for all that at this point. 

I will be dealing with the latest genius soon enough tomorrow morning. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## treevet

he's all primped with a short skirt and prancing all over the puter room the center of attention in his little ground doggy world. You are assuming we all see right in front of our face that YOU are the evolved groundman and why not make our groundies just like you. I have seen nothing to indicate you are worth a schit, quite the opposite...you appear arrogant and have no problem presenting yourself in a place you do not belong. You are a wise ascs and are condescending from a perspective that is invalid to say the least. Prima donna groundies are a dime a dozen. Keep your flapper shut, bust ascs, do what you are told...and yeah go get my smokes when I DEMAND you to do it. We'll see if you are allowed to pick up another pay check.


----------



## Groundman One

treevet said:


> he's all primped with a short skirt and prancing all over the puter room the center of attention in his little ground doggy world. You are assuming we all see right in front of our face that YOU are the evolved groundman and why not make our groundies just like you. I have seen nothing to indicate you are worth a schit, quite the opposite...you appear arrogant and have no problem presenting yourself in a place you do not belong. You are a wise ascs and are condescending from a perspective that is invalid to say the least. Prima donna groundies are a dime a dozen. Keep your flapper shut, bust ascs, do what you are told...and yeah go get my smokes when I DEMAND you to do it. We'll see if you are allowed to pick up another pay check.



This is why I adore you climbers.

Even if a guy tries his best to give you good service, if he dares takes the limelight off you for even a microsecond you completely lose it.


----------



## Groundman One

lone wolf said:


> Rule number one is watch out for every man on the crew !



Climbers first!

Groundmen are disposable.


----------



## lone wolf

Groundman One said:


> Climbers first!
> 
> Groundmen are disposable.


No way man you got to watch all the crew , some one could be hurt seriously! I watch everyone.


----------



## Groundman One

lone wolf said:


> No way man you got to watch all the crew , some one could be hurt seriously! I watch everyone.



Are you a climber or a mere mortal?


----------



## treevet

Where tf if all this "limelight"? You got some film crew in your mind on every job and nobody put you in the script. Me as the climber is also gonna bust ascs, keep my flapper shut, do a flawless job, be respectful to the client...only dif is I am in charge of every little aspect of the job...always.


----------



## lone wolf

Groundman One said:


> Are you a climber or a mere mortal?


Was for 30 years don't climb any more, now I'm owner operator.


----------



## MasterBlaster

LOL @ Climbers are supposed to "train groundmen." Whutta noob!!!


----------



## Groundman One

treevet said:


> ...only dif is I am in charge of every little aspect of the job...always.



So then we should assume your ground crew is trained and you have no complaints about their professionalism?


----------



## Groundman One

MasterBlaster said:


> LOL @ Climbers are supposed to "train groundmen." Whutta noob!!!



According your posts, your crew is full of idiots. And as climber, you are in charge of a tree service full of idiots.

You must be very proud.


----------



## treevet

yes and they are generally stupid and hard to train....probably like you. Nature of the beast I suppose.


----------



## treevet

one can only try to manage and manipulate "the idiots".


----------



## Groundman One

treevet said:


> yes and they are generally stupid and hard to train....probably like you. Nature of the beast I suppose.



Ahh, so you, too, are in charge of a tree service full of idiots.

Well, enjoy.


----------



## Groundman One

treevet said:


> one can only try to manage and manipulate "the idiots".



Or you could do what we do - hire good workers and train them to be better.

Were you playing hooky when they taught that in tree school?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> one can only try to manage and manipulate "the idiots".



Lmao!! It is kinda like manipulating them into (at least) performing/looking like they're actually more intelligent than they really are, isn't it!! 

You are, in fact very wise, old master!!


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> Lmao!! It is kinda like manipulating them into (at least) performing/looking like they're actually more intelligent than they really are, isn't it!!



Hey, if we were that bright we wouldn`t be working with people like you in the first place.

Birds of a feather and all that, eh?


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> Hey, if we were that bright we wouldn`t be working with people like you in the first place.
> 
> Birds of a feather and all that, eh?



Eh, I guess I'm just a slacker (to a certain degree). I don't really wanna "offer" anyone anything at this point. I kinda wish I could do everything myself/with the equipment, to be honest. Never have to deal.


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> Eh, I guess I'm just a slacker (to a certain degree). I don't really wanna "offer" anyone anything at this point. I kinda wish I could do everything myself/with the equipment, to be honest. Never have to deal.



We`re tied at the hip, your kind and mine.

Could be worse. I`m not sure how, but it probably could be.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Groundman One said:


> According your posts, your crew is full of idiots. And as climber, you are in charge of a tree service full of idiots.
> 
> You must be very proud.


 
Are you a moron, posting a silly smiley after every post?

I'm a sub-contract climber, employed by around 5 companies. I show up, do the climbing, and get in my Silverado and leave. It's not my job to be training the hired help and if it was, I'd be charging a lot more. But you are right... I work with a lot of idiots! You remind me of them.

Groundman "One" is a lame troll, best shunned. Bugger off, mate.


----------



## gorman

TreeAce said:


> I have to poop in the back of the truck?



Pooping in the back of the truck is a privilege. Otherwise it's in your pants.


----------



## EcoTreeCo

In the busy season there isn't much time for perfect training. Sadly, a lot of groundman are not professionals. Some "GET IT", most don't. 
As owner/ climber, I train my guys the ins and outs as best I can, but as some have said, you can't fix stupid. 
This thread could have gone any number of ways. Groundies, climbers, homeowners, all of us say some stupid stuff. Getting all butthurt because you think we're trashing your trade while hyping up our own is dumb. 
Groundman are the lowest rung on the ladder. They are mostly expendable because the good ones typically take to the air and start climbing, the bad ones are mowing lawns next spring.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Word.


----------



## jefflovstrom

This is getting old.
Jeff


----------



## MasterBlaster

Agreed.


----------



## no tree to big

I just wish my Co. would drug test lol would solve many problems both in the tree and on the ground
I have to teach these Fockers the same things every day the most basic of basic things such as get the **** out of the trucks when we get to the job that's a good start huh?


----------



## MasterBlaster

That sounds good but, if every treeco drug tests applicants, they wouldn't have any employees.

Just saying.


----------



## no tree to big

Yea tell me about it there would be 1 3man crew left lol


----------



## Stihlmadd

I am tired of always training a companies new ground crew I just signed up to climb and then get paid.
having said that I am told my princess name is honey boots when my ego gets too much for the crew and they feel the need to bring things back into perspective,
doesn't happen too often but it is a impersonal way to make a point when needed.
no offence is taken by either parties.


----------



## MasterBlaster

We all need hula hoops!


----------



## BC WetCoast

We drug test all new employees, and yes we get a better quality employee.

Where I work, one of the the climbers/bucket operators jobs is to train the groundies.

You can treat groundies a lot differently if you are the owner/operator or if you yourself are just an employee of a larger operation. All the screaming, ordering and general groundie abuse most owner/operators dish out isn't tolerated in larger operations.


----------



## Groundman One

MasterBlaster said:


> I work with a lot of idiots! You remind me of them.



And I've worked with some arrogant blowhards. You remind me of them.

At least we understand each other.


----------



## chief116

Contract climber is shorthand for prima Donna who can't hold a job because the boss gets sick of listening to the constant whining. And the other guy finds his help at county lock up or under overpasses in the greater Cincinnati metropolitan area. Their opinions on finding good employees are to be held in as high regard as syphilis. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet

Another name for "Crane Operator" now that Communication Systems are pervasive is "Groundman"...and neither of you, Groundman 1 nor Chief16 belong on a forum of "experienced climbers only" do they?


----------



## chief116

And the first time you take a pic that inmate 554072 can't handle on those Mc mansions you're so fond of, you'll be wishing I was there while you drive to bankruptcy court

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet

evbody got sumpin they ain't so proud of in their past. long as he stays sober he's good and I will know when he is not.


----------



## Groundman One

treevet said:


> Another name for "Crane Operator" now that Communication Systems are pervasive is "Groundman"...and neither of you, Groundman 1 nor Chief16 belong on a forum of "experienced climbers only" do they?



There's a little red panic button below the post. Click it if you feel the need to be protected from questions and criticism concerning professional tree service operations.


----------



## chief116

Reading comprehension is not a requirement for being a climber apparently. Commercial TREE CARE and climbing is the name of the forum. we are in the right place. 

Oh, I'm also trained in ehap, first aid, cpr and aerial rescue. When you get a booboo from mean old twigs I'll get you down and patch you up Vet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groundman One

chief116 said:


> Oh, I'm also trained in ehap, first aid, cpr and aerial rescue. When you get a booboo from mean old twigs I'll get you down and patch you up Vet.



Good man!

And after you get him down and patch him up, I'll make sure he gets home safely and all his gear is stored away (properly for a change).

I've been a mother to spoiled climbers for a long time. I'll make sure he gets his bottle and has a nap.


----------



## chief116

A skilled, hard working climber is a great person to work with. A whiny ***** who happens to be a skilled climber is not.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EcoTreeCo




----------



## Groundman One

We're a lively bunch.


----------



## treevet

chief116 said:


> Reading comprehension is not a requirement for being a climber apparently. Commercial TREE CARE and climbing is the name of the forum. we are in the right place.



What's it say under "BEARCAT"? http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/commercial-tree-care-and-climbing.2/

You two ground doggies need to go to the 101 section and maybe there you can find out what to do next from climbers, who by the way, are the bosses of your entire life....and rightly so. Here's a start...go make me a cuppa coffee and wash my jockstrap lol.


----------



## chief116

Gravity setting in there Vet? things not hanging where they used to?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet

lol, still works all I care at this point.


----------



## Groundman One

treevet said:


> What's it say under "BEARCAT"? http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/commercial-tree-care-and-climbing.2/
> 
> You two ground doggies need to go to the 101 section and maybe there you can find out what to do next from climbers, who by the way, are the bosses of your entire life....and rightly so.



In need of a little positive re-affirmation there, Madame Climber?

Don`t worry, I`ll bring you your pre-climb Chardonnay and breath mint right away.


----------



## chief116

With advances in modern medicine, you'll be good to go forever.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet

Listen up....I gotta go to workie....you 2 stand at the ready and when I get back I will give you some directions. Don't worry I will be back.


----------



## chief116

Talk to you later. Is it early bird specials and bingo tonight?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

GM ONE ! GM ONE ! GM ONE !


----------



## MasterBlaster

chief116 said:


> Contract climber is shorthand for prima Donna who can't hold a job because the boss gets sick of listening to the constant whining.


 
Yup - that's it! Ya got me pegged!


----------



## chief116

Quoting posts is pointless. Extra strain on delicate eyes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## no tree to big

chief116 said:


> Quoting posts is pointless. Extra strain on delicate eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


So true


----------



## chief116

no tree to big said:


> So true


 
At least someone understands


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## no tree to big

chief116 said:


> At least someone understands
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I use to care now I just collect my pay check and go home if I have a stoned idiot looking at me for direction of a basic task I just stare back sometimes I just close my eyes and sing to myself. But in the end I will always quote


----------



## chief116

no tree to big said:


> I use to care now I just collect my pay check and go home if I have a stoned idiot looking at me for direction of a basic task I just stare back sometimes I just close my eyes and sing to myself. But in the end I will always quote



I sing it's a small world or quote Seinfeld. SERENITY NOW!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> GM ONE ! GM ONE ! GM ONE !



RABBIT BOY! RABBIT BOY! RABBIT BOY!


----------



## tree MDS

MasterBlaster said:


> Yup - that's it! Ya got me pegged!



He who has hands like woman!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yes, thanks.

If I'm in a good mood, I'll give the groundie a copy of this...

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/how-to-be-an-excellent-groundman.246519/


----------



## tree MDS

MasterBlaster said:


> Yes, thanks.
> 
> If I'm in a good mood, I'll give the groundie a copy of this...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/how-to-be-an-excellent-groundman.246519/



I'd quit. But not before I chipped a saw.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Not my circus, not my monkeys.


----------



## Groundman One

You`re just the clown in the little car passing through.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> He who has hands like woman!!



do they know back in the "house" you've jumped outta your fishbowl?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> He who has hands like woman!!



he hasn't seen your hands yet ....but don't worry....I won't tell him...shhhh


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> he hasn't seen your hands yet ....but don't worry....I won't tell him...shhhh



psyche....yes I will lol...


----------



## tree MDS

Hey!! That's not my hand!! Mine is much thinner!!


----------



## treevet

chief116 said:


> Talk to you later. Is it early bird specials and bingo tonight?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



you know your dad doesn't like when you condescend to your elders. saw him at the airport yesterday.


----------



## no tree to big

Is that aa


----------



## chief116

treevet said:


> you know your dad doesn't like when you condescend to your elders. saw him at the airport yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 359265



At least he doesn't need a jockstrap to go to work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet

He tapes his winkie underneath?


----------



## dbl612

Groundman One said:


> Maybe that`s true. But if you are a good climber, why do you submit to work with a half-ass and unprofessional crew? And why don`t you train your half-ass and unprofessional crew?
> 
> If the climber is the boss on the job - and everyone acknowledges that is the case - that means the climber is responsible for his half-ass unprofessional crew. If his crew is too stupid to be trusted with basic tree service equipment - it`s the climber`s fault. If the team does not respect and trust each other and work together in a professional manner - it`s the climber`s fault. If the guys are lazy and inneficient and unsafe with the equipment - it`s the climber`s fault.
> 
> I mean, the climber is the boss on the job... right?


your premise that everything is the climbers fault is ********. the climber cannot control a groundy that will not learn or comply with expected practices. termination of the groundy is necessary, and if the climber has that authority he should.


----------



## Groundman One

treevet said:


> View attachment 359265



What's that climber doing at the airport? And what did he do his gear?

Geez, every time one of you gets loose we have to go fetch you and find which pawn shop your gear is at.

You climbers are nothing but trouble!


----------



## Groundman One

dbl612 said:


> your premise that everything is the climbers fault is ********. the climber cannot control a groundy that will not learn or comply with expected practices. termination of the groundy is necessary, and if the climber has that authority he should.



It`s not BS if the climber is pulling an Alexander Haig (are you old enough to get that?) on the job site. Which is exactly what some climbers do. And if they are going to do that then they have to accept responsibility for the quality of the team they are working with. And if the climber`s team is as stupid as some of the climbers here say their tree service teams are, they should not go through with the job.

The guys here bragging about the half-ass and unprofessional quality of their crews are a joke. Because, by their own admission, they are part of a tree service that`s too stupid to cut down trees. They must be proud.

_ "Hi, I climb for ABC Tree Service and we suck!"

_


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. The MDS thinks GM 1 is like the Jeffers,,,, he who takes pleasure in watching the men work.


----------



## tree MDS

Twas a beautiful day!!


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> Lol. The MDS thinks GM 1 is like the Jeffers,,,, he who takes pleasure in watching the men work.



"The men"?

You mean... like the climber at the airport who lost his gear?

View attachment 359265


----------



## treevet

musta been an opening for groundmen on Craigslist last night. I saw a bunch of em showing up to apply.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Hey!! That's not my hand!! Mine is much thinner!!View attachment 359264


this is starting to turn into a jergens lotion ad!


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> this is starting to turn into a jergens lotion ad!



Don't hate the hand because it's beautiful, tom!! lol


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> Hey!! That's not my hand!! Mine is much thinner!!View attachment 359264




WTF, you get stung by a bee? Better carry an epi pen!


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah. Was a pic from last year I think. I got over it fine.


----------



## lone wolf

tree MDS said:


> Yeah. Was a pic from last year I think. I got over it fine.


Wasp or Hornet?


----------



## tree MDS

lone wolf said:


> Wasp or Hornet?



Can't remember for sure. Wanna say yellowjacket.


----------



## Zale

Groundman One does have a point. I just like the fact that he pulled the Alexander Haig reference.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I'm not even sure what their conversation was about but i overhead one ground guy say to the other one "i'm not even gonna bother explaining it to you, i'm not the jackass whisperer."


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Hey!! That's not my hand!! Mine is much thinner!!View attachment 359264




That looks like it hurts. Sprain?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol. The MDS thinks GM 1 is like the Jeffers,,,, he who takes pleasure in watching the men work.



I would re-think that thought, want a pic of my hands?
Jeff


----------



## EcoTreeCo

"Could you write the checks to my old lady. I really hate banks."


----------



## no tree to big

KenJax Tree said:


> I'm not even sure what their conversation was about but i overhead one ground guy say to the other one "i'm not even gonna bother explaining it to you, i'm not the jackass whisperer."


Epic! I'm using that tomorrow!


----------



## freeweight

"When I said let it run, I didn't actually mean all the way!!!!"

this chit here is enough to make u drink on the job,how bout telling somebody what the hell your plan is,why I started doing chit myself


----------



## MasterBlaster

"Sorry I hit you in the leg with that log! I don't know why it didn't run! Are you OK???"

_(too many wraps on the porty)_


----------



## EricTheRed

"Are we removing this whole tree?" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBlaster

"I want climber's pay!!!"


----------



## cupar

"How late are you going to pay me for?"


----------



## tree MDS

MasterBlaster said:


> "Sorry I hit you in the leg with that log! I don't know why it didn't run! Are you OK???"
> 
> _(too many wraps on the porty)_



I never understood this thinking. Whether the groundy lets it run or not, it still shouldn't be hitting your leg? 

Sounds like you've been doing it wrong. Just saying.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea, that's it.


----------



## tree MDS

MasterBlaster said:


> Yea, that's it.



Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. Yep.


----------



## MasterBlaster

"How good do I have to rake up?"


----------



## no tree to big

MasterBlaster said:


> "How good do I have to rake up?"


Hey now, that's a valid question sometimes


----------



## treevet

can I borrow a (saw...etc...fill in blank) tonight?


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> can I borrow a (saw...etc...fill in blank) tonight?


We can borrow trucks and climbing gear and top handle saws no chippers or big saws though


----------



## MasterBlaster

If YOU owned the company, would YOU let your crew borrow gear?

Hint... _liability!_


----------



## cupar

no tree to big said:


> We can borrow trucks and climbing gear and top handle saws no chippers or big saws though



My current employer has nothing worth borrowing besides a boom and obviously can't borrow that.

However my previous employer, Friday after work anything on the truck can leave but it has to come back monday. (You borrow a 365xp you bring back a 365xp, if the one you borrowed got a tree dropped on it, you find one to replace it.) The trucks could be borrowed if you called the GF and the HSE manager and got both okay's.


----------



## no tree to big

Climbing gear sure trucks no


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, as a treeco owner, what happens to you when they hurt themselves / damage something, using YOUR gear? Just their good faith?

Do you see where I'm going with this? Just playing the Devil's advocate, here.


----------



## no tree to big

**** I can borrow the whole crew to come to my house and I stay on the clock haha. We all have big properties with lots of trees and always have something going on we can personally borrow the crane tower chipper n all gear on company time to do a couple hours of work


----------



## no tree to big

MasterBlaster said:


> So, as a treeco owner, what happens to you when they hurt themselves / damage something, using YOUR gear? Just their good faith?
> 
> Do you see where I'm going with this? Just playing the Devil's advocate, here.


There ain't no name tag on the climbing gear if it ain't on a company job u **** outa luck


----------



## MasterBlaster

'Aight, then. Good luck!


----------



## no tree to big

Id rather my guys be using gear I know is good then some **** they got from a buddy who was gonna throw it away... That's how I got my first setup I still use the saddle but now I have replaced all my personal gear with new but the first days were bad...


----------



## MasterBlaster

I buy my gear, but then, I'm a "tard."


----------



## no tree to big

MasterBlaster said:


> I buy my gear, but then, I'm a "tard."


Yea well some company guys don't have there own and use whatever they can get to do side work...


----------



## MasterBlaster

It's all good, brother.

Well, until you get sued...


----------



## jimmycrackcorn

"Why do you have to sharpen you chain all the time, you can't just buy a new one?"


----------



## MasterBlaster

"Can I borrow your climbing saw to cut up this brush?"


----------



## treevet

damn I nicked your cl line boss


----------



## MasterBlaster

"Yikes! I knicked your climbline, Boss!"

(do it right)


----------



## treevet

yikes?....uh ok


----------



## jimmycrackcorn

- climber with 20yrs experience to me.

Climber: "Dude...your blower was out of mix, didn't you hear me yelling as you drove away with the chip/equipment truck"

Me: "Nahh, man, it's pretty loud in that cab"

Climber: "Oh, OK... It's cool the homeowner had some gas"

Me: "Was it mixed correctly or do I need to dump what's in it"

Climber: "Nahh, just need to add some oil to it"

Me: "What do you mean, add oil, was it leaner than 50:1?"

Climber: "No the HO only had straight gas."

Me: "WHAT!!!???"

Climber: "Yeah, just regular gas, don't worry, there's enough oil residue in the system."

Me: "Expletive Deleted, Expletive Deleted, Expletive Deleted"

Climber: "Relax dude, You gotta remember the blower has had oil running through it for it's entire life, there's plenty already in there to run it for a short 5 min period"

I'll end it here, the rest is just ignorant rationalization as to why its OK.


----------



## treevet

yikes


----------



## EcoTreeCo

I left my boots out and they got soaked in the rain. Ima gonna be late.


----------



## treesmith

"I put the wrong shoes on" - turned up in runners and chainsaw pants... 
This was about a month ago, he's gone too


----------



## treecutterjr

I hope you don't think it was me that stole your saws.


----------



## treecutterjr

I'll be late today just text me the address and ill meet you there (5 hrs later)


----------



## treecutterjr

I've got to go to court at 2, but I can just come back to the job after court gets out.


----------



## treecutterjr

You think you could give me a ride to court. (Is just on the other side of town & we're in the middle of a job)


----------



## treecutterjr

I'm hungry


----------



## treecutterjr

Wheres the saw/ rope/ rakes?
I thought he got them? 
I thought HE got Em! 
(nobody got them. Well usually a neighbor)


----------



## treecutterjr

Wheres the grease gun? 
It was on the chipper. It fell off when you turned that corner back there. 
(Nobody thought to stop and grab it)


----------



## treecutterjr

Can i borrow the truck and/or trailer this weekend? I've got to move one of my baby mama's


----------



## treecutterjr

Can you show me that knot again?


----------



## lone wolf

treecutterjr said:


> Wheres the grease gun?
> It was on the chipper. It fell off when you turned that corner back there.
> (Nobody thought to stop and grab it)


\
and he would say "you didn't tell me to put it away'.


----------



## treevet

gm does the chipper hook up forgets to close the pintel...

Boss at job: "where's the chipper"

Ground dog" "Whaaaaaaa...."


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> gm does the chipper hook up forgets to close the pintel...
> 
> Boss at job: "where's the chipper"
> 
> Ground dog" "Whaaaaaaa...."


Safety chains?


----------



## chief116

no tree to big said:


> Safety chains?


There's no safety chains in fantasy land.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## no tree to big

chief116 said:


> There's no safety chains in fantasy land.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Ahhhhh gotcha lol 

We had a guy either forget to close the pintle but I think it was hey didn't put the pin in it and it opened cause he made it pretty far but chop fell off doing about 40, pretty nice light show from the Sparks!


----------



## jimmycrackcorn

Me: "For the hundredth time! Stop putting stuff in front or behind the trucks & chipper, their gunna get squashed & you can't afford them"

"What do you mean I can't afford them, those little saws (top handle) can't cost more than seventy or eighty dollars maybe 150 for the big ones."

Me: "Yup, your right, keep doing it."


----------



## tidy

I had a pretty clumsy groundy that was always falling over so wore kneepads to work ery day. Below is an excerpt of a discussion with a tree branch

Groundy : (lets go of branch and turns around so they are facing each other) Oh, really?

Tree Branch: silence

Groundy : (this time yelling) OH REEEAAAALLLYY ?!?!

Tree Branch: says nothing again

the groundy feels he has won the face off and once again attempts to drag the branch to the road


----------



## TreeAce

At 9:40 AM ...."Do you care if I go eat my lunchable?"


----------



## no tree to big

TreeAce said:


> At 9:40 AM ...."Do you care if I go eat my lunchable?"


I'm not sure if ur nockin the lunchable or that he wanted to eat so early haha


----------



## TreeAce

both! He seemed like such a child at that moment. Although he is only 18 so.......hes a pretty good worker actually.Not to bad, he did learn to tie the knots he needs with in a few days of being told. Now he runs to be the one to tie somthing on my rope. Hes a good kid the more I think about it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

He sounds like a keeper!


----------



## no tree to big

Id take mr lunchable.over mr Im gonna run my chip truck to heat my soup instead of putting it on the chipper that's running... Or the crane or the bucket...


----------



## capetrees

"I'll have the jalepeno poppers for lunch"

Should we grease it? (this after I've told him every week for the past 6 months to grease it every 5 hours as shown by the meter)

"I'm gonna be a little late" (this, after he's already 10 minutes late)


----------



## IcePick

Man, sounds like a bunch of you hire some real superstars for ground work! Here's a thought: start guys off more than ten dollars an hour, you just might find the quality of workers applying for that position to increase dramatically, then no one will have to start these stupid "trash on the groundy" threads every other day!

I find it quite hilarious when one bitches and moans about their hired help constantly. I find that if you don't deliberately put yourself in that position, things tend to work themselves out in the long run.


----------



## BC WetCoast

I've noticed that once we instituted a drug free hiring policy (you have to be drug tested before you're hired), we have ended up with a much higher quality worker who has tended to stick around longer.


----------



## BC WetCoast

capetrees said:


> Should we grease it? (this after I've told him every week for the past 6 months to grease it every 5 hours as shown by the meter)



You have an hour meter that works????!!!!????


----------



## IcePick

One more thing: I've never understood why climbers, bosses or foreman rag on ground workers like they're not worthy of anything but ridicule. The position exists within this industry for obvious reasons, why not respect the position, respect the man you hired for the position, and take some pride in training the right man for the position. More often than not, I find the problem to be the climbers, bosses, or foreman, not the ineptitude of the ground worker.


----------



## capetrees

Your groundmen have never said or done anything a bit strange or out or character?

For what it's worth, I pay my groundmen, two guys who bring nothing to the job but a strong back and bad breath, $200 a day. They work hard and we get the job done but no way are they perfect. Their off comments and strange actions make the day a bit frustrating but fun. From the sounds of it, your crew must be a TON of fun.

Lighten up Francis


----------



## chevybob

I wish I could be in the tree and on the ground at the same time but that's not happening lol. I got a kid who is the only person I'll ever let run my rigging lines because he's very good and I have no problem paying him $20 an hour to just hold the ropes all day. Brush bitches get between $13-15 an hour depending on how hard they work.


----------



## TreeAce

I have posted help wanted at higher than normal (for my area) wages and all I got was more losers to apply. It seems there are very very few actually tree workers in my area and even fewer climbers.


----------



## TreeAce

Me, "did you read any of that book (tree climbers companion) last night?"
Groundie, "yea I read a few pages"
Me, "What did you read about?"
Groundie, "ummmm it was just stuff I already know"
Me, "like what?"
Groundie, "Umm...can't remember"


----------



## Griff93

Lately, I've had more climber trouble than ground man trouble (climbing the wrong tree, etc). I must be blessed that both of my guys actually give a **** what they are doing. The worst they have done in a while is set a saw down on a customer's sidewalk instead of in the grass. I think I've got them broken of that. Other than forgetting to pick up our little 1 gal water cooler at a job they haven't lost anything this year. We even got it back as it was at a repeat customer's place. My senior guy is pretty picky and actually wants to do tree work so he kinda keeps the junior guy in line/teaches him. I do have to pay them more than $10/hr but I feel like I get my money's worth.


----------



## capetrees

Started the day with one guy not coming in. My approach? Leave and go to the job, if he shows, he shows. The other groundie calls and through their discussion, I find out he slept late and won't be in considering I'm going to be mad for the rest of the day.

So I guess it's all about the attitude of the owner/climber/foreman, right?

10:30 and still no call from him to me.


----------



## chevybob

I've always had the rule of "no show, no call, no job". 



capetrees said:


> Started the day with one guy not coming in. My approach? Leave and go to the job, if he shows, he shows. The other groundie calls and through their discussion, I find out he slept late and won't be in considering I'm going to be mad for the rest of the day.
> 
> So I guess it's all about the attitude of the owner/climber/foreman, right?
> 
> 10:30 and still no call from him to me.


----------



## IcePick

capetrees said:


> Started the day with one guy not coming in. My approach? Leave and go to the job, if he shows, he shows. The other groundie calls and through their discussion, I find out he slept late and won't be in considering I'm going to be mad for the rest of the day.
> 
> So I guess it's all about the attitude of the owner/climber/foreman, right?
> 
> 10:30 and still no call from him to me.


try hiring someone who's not a drunk, see what happens


----------



## IcePick

capetrees said:


> Your groundmen have never said or done anything a bit strange or out or character?
> 
> For what it's worth, I pay my groundmen, two guys who bring nothing to the job but a strong back and bad breath, $200 a day. They work hard and we get the job done but no way are they perfect. Their off comments and strange actions make the day a bit frustrating but fun. From the sounds of it, your crew must be a TON of fun.
> 
> Lighten up Francis


My crew does have fun, oh we have fun.


----------



## IcePick

200 a day is a good wage for a ground worker, seems like you're doing your part.


----------



## capetrees

IcePick said:


> try hiring someone who's not a drunk, see what happens



I don't know what the problem is. But that's not the real issue. The issue is he didn't CALL to TELL me what the problem was and still hasn't! A call makes all the difference and without an excuse please.


----------



## SlickerThanMost

I gotta answer this call, it's Toronto Hydro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMac

Don't cut it in half, I'll take the whole log. 
(Off for the next week with a sore back)


----------



## gorman

Got a new one from today boys, "Dude (while looking up at the sky), just look at all dos chem trails. Gubberment at werk".


----------



## Blakesmaster

Some days I miss ground work. Must be nice to have the ability to show up with only half your head on and not have anyone die.


----------



## stihlaficionado

gorman said:


> Got a new one from today boys, "Dude (while looking up at the sky), just look at all dos chem trails. Gubberment at werk".




Geoengineering has been going on for years in an attempt to alter weather patterns, and with some success. Is the Gubermint behind it? Not 1600 Penn Ave, unless it's to make sure it doesn't rain
on whatever golf course our president is planning to play on.


----------



## Jed1124

Guy from another company in town called me all fired up the other day. His groundie was complaining that the chipper was jamming up every 15 minutes or so. He had just changed the knives and anvil this week. Asked the groundie what's going on and got the " I don't know". Found the end of a pitch fork all jammed up inside. He was a bit upset to say the least. Pure artwork of expletives in that phone call I tell ya.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Guy from another company in town called me all fired up the other day. His groundie was complaining that the chipper was jamming up every 15 minutes or so. He had just changed the knives and anvil this week. Asked the groundie what's going on and got the " I don't know". Found the end of a pitch fork all jammed up inside. He was a bit upset to say the least. Pure artwork of expletives in that phone call I tell ya.



Lol. You have me curious who this is. Some ******* puts a pitchfork in my chipper and then tries to play stupid, I'd be buying a new one, sticking it up his ass and snapping off the handle!!


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Lol. You have me curious who this is. Some ******* puts a pitchfork in my chipper and then tries to play stupid, I'd be buying a new one, sticking it up his ass and snapping off the handle!!


The guy with the old red international with the elevator. Tommy cracks me up!


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> The guy with the old red international with the elevator. Tommy cracks me up!



Yeah, he's cute alright.. unless you have to bid against him, that is. 

Nothing a new set of blades, anvil and another plate welded on the (rusty) chipper chute won't fix. Lol. Good on the groundy for trying though.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I had this stoner surfer dude begging me for work so I am like, " don't be jamming stuff in the chipper with the rake, use the rubber shovel," so when we are chipping dude starts beating the stuff with the rake so I tell him again so he gets mad and breaks the rake over his knee saying it was an accident.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, he's cute alright.. unless you have to bid against him, that is.
> 
> Nothing a new set of blades, anvil and another plate welded on the (rusty) chipper chute won't fix. Lol. Good on the groundy for trying though.


He did that beech at the library for around 1500 bucks. I think Pete was around 2500 or 2700. Actually glad we didn't get it. Damn big wood.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> He did that beech at the library for around 1500 bucks. I think Pete was around 2500 or 2700. Actually glad we didn't get it. Damn big wood.



I would've probably been at 2100 or 2200 if I had been asked to bid. Looked pretty simple other than dealing with all the people crying over its demise, etc. Not like that would've done me any good against the $1500. But there it is, that's how it goes. Getting so I don't even hardly wanna bid local jobs anymore, since inevitably his name always comes up. That's when I know its over. Lol.

Don't get me wrong, I like tom and we're friendly, just business is business, and that **** kinda gets old year after year.

Hey, at least the blue whale seems to be mostly washed up these days.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> I would've probably been at 2100 or 2200 if I had been asked to bid. Looked pretty simple other than dealing with all the people crying over its demise, etc. Not like that would've done me any good against the $1500. But there it is, that's how it goes. Getting so I don't even hardly wanna bid local jobs anymore, since inevitably his name always comes up. That's when I know its over. Lol.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like tom and we're friendly, just business is business, and that **** kinda gets old year after year.
> 
> Hey, at least the blue whale seems to be mostly washed up these days.


I heard the whale actually got town work again. 10 bucks to put in a bid, he pulls out seven and one is rolled up with powdery residue inside-and still got work. Must be nice to have connections in town.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> I heard the whale actually got town work again. 10 bucks to put in a bid, he pulls out seven and one is rolled up with powdery residue inside-and still got work. Must be nice to have connections in town.



Yeah.. I just can't imagine what connections (if any) could possibly be left, but I hear you, they're apparently still there. Ha, after I posted that earlier, I went to supreme to get some topsoil, and there was his chip truck behind me. Amazing.


----------



## lone wolf

Groundman One said:


> According your posts, your crew is full of idiots. And as climber, you are in charge of a tree service full of idiots.
> 
> You must be very proud.


Look who's talking!


----------



## lone wolf

treevet said:


> yes and they are generally stupid and hard to train....probably like you. Nature of the beast I suppose.


I agree he is a poser!


----------



## Groundman One

lone wolf said:


> I agree he is a poser!


----------



## lone wolf

Groundman One said:


>


:****you:


----------



## Groundman One

lone wolf said:


> :****you:


 
Thanks.


----------



## since16

First day I have him jump in my chip truck and show him whats going on with driving it just to make sure. He cuts me off with "who's coat is this" its mine "what's it doing in here" I left it in here I drive the truck almost every day. "What do u keep a coat in your truck for" so I can put it on when I get cold. Please god let me tell u the address were going to! He was and still is totally stumped about the coat.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Jeez, I've got a couple of t shirts, a fleece vest, extra raingear, extra jacket and about 6 high viz stuffed in various spots on my truck.


----------



## norcalian

To the homeowner: "can I bum a smoke?"


----------



## Griff93

"Oh. You can just buy another one." After leaving a chainsaw in the drop zone but out of my view. It didn't fare to we'll after the log landed on it.


----------



## lone wolf

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I had this stoner surfer dude begging me for work so I am like, " don't be jamming stuff in the chipper with the rake, use the rubber shovel," so when we are chipping dude starts beating the stuff with the rake so I tell him again so he gets mad and breaks the rake over his knee saying it was an accident.


Tell him he was an accident!


----------



## JeffGu

_"Can you leave a rope hanging in the tree? I need to practice."_
Practice what?
_"Cutting a rope with a polesaw. Your new life insurance policy kicks in tomorrow."_
Tell me again why the hell I married you. I've forgotten.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Newb: Dude we're fark some $hit up today aren't we bro?

Me: Um.....no we're not gonna fark ANYTHING up today

Newb: well you know what i mean, we're gonna get a lot of work done.

Me: right......and i'm not your damn brother

Newb: (silence)


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Newb: Dude we're fark some $hit up today aren't we bro?
> 
> Me: Um.....no we're not gonna fark ANYTHING up today
> 
> Newb: well you know what i mean, we're gonna get a lot of work done.
> 
> Me: right......and i'm not your damn brother
> 
> Newb: (silence)



Umm.. I dunno, man. Sounds like the dude was just trying to get into the spirit of things, and you were just being a real farking corksarker. Just saying..


----------



## gorman

KenJax Tree said:


> Newb: Dude we're fark some $hit up today aren't we bro?
> 
> Me: Um.....no we're not gonna fark ANYTHING up today
> 
> Newb: well you know what i mean, we're gonna get a lot of work done.
> 
> Me: right......and i'm not your damn brother
> 
> Newb: (silence)



Really showing Willy Lowman his place huh? Did a tear roll down his cheek in slow motion?


----------



## KenJax Tree

[emoji23] it wasn't mean spirited at all. That was about 6-7 years ago and he's a climber now so he wasn't too shaken up[emoji1]


----------



## gorman

You gotta say that while eating his packed lunch. Really show him who's bossman


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Umm.. I dunno, man. Sounds like the dude was just trying to get into the spirit of things, and you were just being a real farking corksarker. Just saying..


Just being an MDS[emoji3]


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Umm.. I dunno, man. Sounds like the dude was just trying to get into the spirit of things, and you were just being a real farking corksarker. Just saying..



Oh and like yer best friends with everybody? I gotta say I think I liked you better when you were mean.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> You gotta say that while eating his packed lunch. Really show him who's bossman



The kids are always give me their weed, they start up with that whole thing like we were all descendants of Bob Marley, how we are brothers and tell made up stories about lumberjacking and their forestry professors til they realize I am the most contemptible son a ***** there ever was.

I dunno, when groundies start talking I get irate pretty fast. When I was a kid I pretty much kept my mouth shut OTJ. Today it seems normal to tell everyone about yer ADD and who knows what else.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Once upon a time, in a galaxy far away this kid says, " I just called the boss and he said it was OK if I took yer truck to the store to buy a new shovel. Do you have a twenty?". I was up a ****ing tree at the time.


----------



## treesmith

KenJax Tree said:


> Newb: Dude we're fark some $hit up today aren't we bro?
> 
> Me: Um.....no we're not gonna fark ANYTHING up today
> 
> Newb: well you know what i mean, we're gonna get a lot of work done.
> 
> Me: right......and i'm not your damn brother
> 
> Newb: (silence)



sh*t bro, that's mean bro, bros just being friendly


----------



## Oldmaple

"I didn't touch the dirt with the saw."
"I only dug it in the dirt for a little bit and it was just the tip anyway."
"I like to wrap the lowering rope around my hand, it gives me a better grip."


----------



## Oldmaple

I actually work with a pretty good ground man. The other day there were 2 piles of wood that needed to be loaded on to the truck. He said to me, that the ones in that pile are smaller and you can load those. I think he meant it as an insult to me, but I took him up on his offer.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got rid of the dumb one's,,,
Jeff


----------



## lone wolf

jefflovstrom said:


> I got rid of the dumb one's,,,
> Jeff


Or natural selection eventually will!


----------



## treesmith

"Yeah, keep coming back, you're all good, keep coming"

CRACK! CRUNCH! BANG!

"ER, STOP!"

Truck is now up to the axle through a large and very visible drain cover


----------



## JeffGu

What happened to this hydraulic hose?
_I was using it to wipe the crud off the chainsaw bar, and, um..._
Was the saw running?
_Yeah._

__


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> I got rid of the dumb one's,,,
> Jeff


Next time don't send them to me, thanks! Mkay? 

Every day is your first right?especially since every job is different. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeAce

We got anything else after this job.......


----------



## no tree to big

TreeAce said:


> We got anything else after this job.......


Haha dude asked me that yesturday at 930 in the morning as we were wrapping up 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## highasatree

That's ok, I don't need a wrap, or cut it I can handle it.


----------



## Sunrise Guy

"I'm sorry I was an hour late (on first day). I'll make sure to be here an hour early, tomorrow"
Next day, she showed up two hours late. Fired-------


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

highasatree said:


> That's ok, I don't need a wrap, or cut it I can handle it.



Those are my favorite words. I also like the conversation that ensues, goes like:

Boss: How did the wall get smashed?

Me: The tree limb hit it.

Boss: Didn't you rope it?

Me: Of course I roped it. What kind of idiot wouldn't rope that branch that big hanging over the wall?

Boss: You better tell me what the **** happened!

Me: I think it may be because the groundy didn't wrap it.

Boss: Why didn't you tell him to wrap it!?

Me: Don't assume I didn't.

Boss: Huh?

Me: I told him to wrap it up, he said he didn't need to.

Boss: Why didn't you tell him to wrap it?

Me: I said that I did.

Boss: Then HOW DID THE WALL GET SMASHED!!?

Me: I think you should talk to your groundy, he is over there sulking and pouring water on his hands.

Boss: I"M TALKING TO YOU !!

Me: Yes, but you are not getting anywhere.

Boss: You are really pissing me off!

Me: How do you think I feel when I tell a guy to wrap it up and he don't?

Boss: YOU SHOULD HAVE MADE HIM WRAP IT THEN!!

Me: HOW THE **** DO YOU PROPOSE I DO THAT!!

Boss: ( after a pause of silence and pondering) I DON'T KNOW, YOU JUST MAKE HIM !

Me: I am not sure what you are telling me anything, I mean, if you don't know how then how do you expect me to?

That is the abridged version in summary. Depending how big and angry the Boss is its not uncommon for me to run. I've had this conversion so many times I can ad lib and improvise like it was scripted which I am starting to believe just might be the case. I admit that I don't have a lot of friends but the few that I do, well, we don't have conversations like this.


----------



## BC WetCoast

The couple of times I've had that conversation it goes something like "you're the foreman, your responsibility - lack of proper supervision, you get written up".


----------



## gorman

TreeAce said:


> We got anything else after this job.......



Love that one! It has that passive way of saying "I want to get out of here". The next rain day they complain about not having enough hours. There's the splitter right next to a big pile of unsplit wood. Make some hours happen dummy.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

BC WetCoast said:


> The couple of times I've had that conversation it goes something like "you're the foreman, your responsibility - lack of proper supervision, you get written up".



That should be on the " Bosses Say the Darndest Things " thread. ME!? Foreman!!? I think not.

But that is what they do say, " You are the foreman blah blah blah." 

Now if you are gonna say that the guy who climbs the trees automatically becomes the foreman through some unspoken rule, assumption or even magic, well, guess what I have to say about that? Its ********! I mean, I have heard it before and they try to buffalo me into believing I am the actual foreman but the truth is that I am just a tree climber with no authority and very little responsibility.


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> That should be on the " Bosses Say the Darndest Things " thread. ME!? Foreman!!? I think not.
> 
> But that is what they do say, " You are the foreman blah blah blah."
> 
> Now if you are gonna say that the guy who climbs the trees automatically becomes the foreman through some unspoken rule, assumption or even magic, well, guess what I have to say about that? Its ********! I mean, I have heard it before and they try to buffalo me into believing I am the actual foreman but the truth is that I am just a tree climber with no authority and very little responsibility.


So true I work with a great climber but he can't Forman **** he needs the voice to tell him he's about to do something really stupid... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Superjunior2

Oh that? That's been like that.. 

ME - well how the hell did it happen?!!!

I donno.. Its been like that...

Classic...


----------



## Zale

"We don't work in the rain, right?"


----------



## BC WetCoast

"Can't you back up another 5' so we don't have to drag so far"


----------



## treebilly

Newish groundman -" I don't know where the mic is for my comm system"
Me- " I removed it!"
NG-"how am I supposed to talk to you guys? You won't be able to hear me"
Me- " my point exactly"


----------



## EcoTreeCo

BC WetCoast said:


> "Can't you back up another 5' so we don't have to drag so far"


Nothing wrong with this statement. Work smart not hard.


----------



## innaminnit

...I work smahtta - not hahdah... gotta be from RI to appreciate that classic


----------



## no tree to big

EcoTreeCo said:


> Nothing wrong with this statement. Work smart not hard.


Only problem that 5 feet normally puts you right up on the corner of the house or something to where if a piece whips it shatters the beautiful new vial siding 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ksvanbrunt

no tree to big said:


> Only problem that 5 feet normally puts you right up on the corner of the house or something to where if a piece whips it shatters the beautiful new vial siding
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Or too close to the DZ so they can't see your rope being quickly pulled into the chipper


----------



## Section VIII

treebilly said:


> Newish groundman -" I don't know where the mic is for my comm system"
> Me- " I removed it!"
> NG-"how am I supposed to talk to you guys? You won't be able to hear me"
> Me- " my point exactly"



So you're telling him he has nothing worthy of you guys to hear. Even if it's, "****! The log just swung around and hit my pelvis. I think my pelvis is shattered!"

I'm quite surprised with the posts in this thread and I feel pretty optimistic about my chances at being hired as a greenhorn. At the least, I'm thinking about asking for a little more pay just right off the bat.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

Section VIII said:


> So you're telling him he has nothing worthy of you guys to hear. Even if it's, "****! The log just swung around and hit my pelvis. I think my pelvis is shattered!"
> 
> I'm quite surprised with the posts in this thread and I feel pretty optimistic about my chances at being hired as a greenhorn. At the least, I'm thinking about asking for a little more pay just right off the bat.



Stay in the tree business for 20 years as a climber or foreman with a parade of new ground men every year and you'll understand alot more of these comments


----------



## treebilly

Section VIII said:


> So you're telling him he has nothing worthy of you guys to hear. Even if it's, "****! The log just swung around and hit my pelvis. I think my pelvis is shattered!"
> 
> I'm quite surprised with the posts in this thread and I feel pretty optimistic about my chances at being hired as a greenhorn. At the least, I'm thinking about asking for a little more pay just right off the bat.



It's called listen and learn. If he would be listening, he wouldn't get his pelvis crushed.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Oh yeah! Give the newbie a ****ing microphone. He'll be jerking around with it thinking he is Han ****ing Solo and get his pelvis crushed.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

I worked for a company during the 03 ice storm here in SE Michigan and we had voice activated mikes, the owner was standing inside the dry garage gabbing with the homeowner for 30min in my ear while I was piecing down a totaled elm over the house. Broke my nose that night when a branch came apart in my hands with the added ice weight so I second Proteus' comment. Give a newb a walkie and you'll be listening to nonsense all day


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

Here's another good ground saying: 
"Do we have to rake that too? Is that good enough?"


----------



## Section VIII

mauldinoutdoor said:


> Stay in the tree business for 20 years as a climber or foreman with a parade of new ground men every year and you'll understand alot more of these comments



Can't be much different from listening to young Airmen who don't know that laundry detergent doesn't go in the middle of the clothes washer where it clearly says, "fabric softener".

Trust me, you get those kind of people in just about every profession. The questions are just about different topics.


----------



## Section VIII

mauldinoutdoor said:


> I worked for a company during the 03 ice storm here in SE Michigan and we had voice activated mikes, the owner was standing inside the dry garage gabbing with the homeowner for 30min in my ear while I was piecing down a totaled elm over the house. Broke my nose that night when a branch came apart in my hands with the added ice weight so I second Proteus' comment. Give a newb a walkie and you'll be listening to nonsense all day



That was the owner and not a "lowly newbie"


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Section VIII said:


> So you're telling him he has nothing worthy of you guys to hear. Even if it's, "****! The log just swung around and hit my pelvis. I think my pelvis is shattered!"
> 
> I'm quite surprised with the posts in this thread and I feel pretty optimistic about my chances at being hired as a greenhorn. At the least, I'm thinking about asking for a little more pay just right off the bat.




Stop playing the fool before you get yer ****in pelvis crushed. You seem kinda old to be playing.


----------



## Section VIII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Stop playing the fool before you get yer ****in pelvis crushed. You seem kinda old to be playing.




I'm pretty sure I can hang with the best of 'em.

I'm pointing out that telling someone they have nothing worth your attention in a dangerous career field and won't/don't give him/her the ability to talk and be heard is asinine and could potentially be a safety hazard.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Section VIII said:


> I'm pretty sure I can hang with the best of 'em.
> 
> I'm pointing out that telling someone they have nothing worth your attention in a dangerous career field and won't/don't give him/her the ability to talk and be heard is asinine and could potentially be a safety hazard.



No, we are talking about newbies only here. These guys have to be watched closely and all the time. It is better to have them know not to talk a whole bunch and focus on the tasks they are given. It becomes apparent a guy is weak when he runs his mouth about things instead of completing the tasks.

What you are doing is circumnavigating, with your remarks, that's what a newbie with hurt feelings does. Frankly, as I have said before, I am surprised you would considering the training you have had.

P.S. This thread was started as comic relief for old heads.


----------



## Section VIII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> No, we are talking about newbies only here. These guys have to be watched closely and all the time. It is better to have them know not to talk a whole bunch and focus on the tasks they are given. It becomes apparent a guy is weak when he runs his mouth about things instead of completing the tasks.
> 
> What you are doing is circumnavigating, with your remarks, that's what a newbie with hurt feelings does. Frankly, as I have said before, I am surprised you would considering the training you have had.
> 
> P.S. This thread was started as comic relief for old heads.




Some people can multi-task.

I will be a newbie (professionally) as soon as someone hires me. I have had no formal training. Everything I know is from helping people who DO know...as well as some who don't. I was speaking strictly from the management and supervisory perspective. I wouldn't want to work for anyone who told me to "shut up and color". Even the military is going away from that because they realize that people won't stay if they're treated like ****...especially right off the bat.

P.S. I DID find most of the comments/experiences pretty funny.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Section VIII said:


> Some people can multi-task.
> 
> I will be a newbie (professionally) as soon as someone hires me. I have had no formal training. Everything I know is from helping people who DO know...as well as some who don't. I was speaking strictly from the management and supervisory perspective. I wouldn't want to work for anyone who told me to "shut up and color". Even the military is going away from that because they realize that people won't stay if they're treated like ****...especially right off the bat.
> 
> P.S. I DID find most of the comments/experiences pretty funny.



Well then, you go right ahead.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program:

" Why don't you have any tatooes!?"


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

What do I do with my cigarette butts that you made me pick up?


----------



## treebilly

I guess I'm an *******. Don't care. 
Giving them ears to hear how the adults talk and work together is far above the old way of chippers and saws screaming with someone trying to yell over everything to let them know what's going on. I go through ten of these idiots before I find someone who might be worth keeping. I'm the lead foreman for a decent sized family owned ( not my family) company. I do the stuff that nobody else in the area can do, so when I say shut up and listen, that's what goes on. If they can't make it through a week of listening to me they are gone. Every groundie that's lasted with me can do their job extremely well. Knots, rigging, and sawmanship are taught. I don't know, maybe I'm full of myself.


----------



## treebilly

mauldinoutdoor said:


> What do I do with my cigarette butts that you made me pick up?


Eat them!


----------



## treebilly

"Can we take it easy today? I drank way to much last night. " 
Heard this one this morning as he grinned at me, kinda poking fun at another crew's guy.

Apologies for the rant


----------



## Oldmaple

Pet peeve of mine about the cigarette butts. I don't care what you do with them, shove them where the sun don't shine but you aren't leaving them scattered around this persons property or at the shop for that matter.


----------



## Griff93

"Can we stop by the store so I can get some breakfast? I don't have any food in my house." Third time in one week.


----------



## Jed1124

ME: You really stink, did you ever hear of deodorant?
Groundie: I don't like deodorant, I like to smell like a man at the end of the day!


----------



## WhisperingCreek

"You can't boss me around like I'm your wife. I'm done, I quit." He starts to walk down the street, then comes back realizing he left his check in the truck, then he walks 5 mile s back to the shop to get his car. He moved faster walking back than he ever did at work.


----------



## WhisperingCreek

I can't come to work today because my o'lady took my gas money to go yard saling.


----------



## WhisperingCreek

After he leaves on lunch break to go get lunch, " I'm going home because my feet are cold".


----------



## WhisperingCreek

You'll never keep anyone because you are a drug free work place.


----------



## WhisperingCreek

Groundman: Where you at?
Me: At work.
Groundman: You left without me.
Me: You weren't at the shop at start time so we went to work.
Silence.
Last day.


----------



## no tree to big

You clearly ask way too much of your employees... jus saying haha. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmaple

WhisperingCreek said:


> Groundman: Where you at?
> Me: At work.
> Groundman: You left without me.
> Me: You weren't at the shop at start time so we went to work.
> Silence.
> Last day.


WHAT! Show up on time! WTF do you mean, the world revolves around me. I have one kid like that. Can't wait until she gets fired for the first time.


----------



## no tree to big

Oldmaple said:


> WHAT! Show up on time! WTF do you mean, the world revolves around me. I have one kid like that. Can't wait until she gets fired for the first time.


Lol I was on time twice last year.... it does help half my crew shows up even later than me, I'm the early one at 15 mins late haha 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## CanopyGorilla

no tree to big said:


> Lol I was on time twice last year.... it does help half my crew shows up even later than me, I'm the early one at 15 mins late haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Yeah, we're a two man show, both father's of two. We run a bit late from time to time. Since we each own half the company it's hard to get fired. He runs about 5-10 late everyday, I run about 40 min late twice a month or so. Evens out.


----------



## CanopyGorilla

"I don't get what your nervous about up there, if it were me I'd have that top out by now". 

We're both climbers so a lot of this heckling goes on, but hot damn do climbers make good groundies otherwise.


----------



## honesttree17

How do you start this.... lol


----------



## honesttree17

Why isn't the chain spinning


----------



## scheffa

There really is some sour old climbers in here


----------



## WhisperingCreek

You have the easy job.


----------



## Oldmaple

WhisperingCreek said:


> You have the easy job.


Had a groundman say that to me once. He kept saying he wanted to learn how to climb. Took him up an Oak one day to deadwood it. After we got done he looked at me and said "how the heck do you do that every day?" I was honest and said that it does get easier. He never asked to climb again.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

scheffa said:


> There really is some sour old climbers in here



Well we can't all be Australian.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

" I can't!"


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

scheffa said:


> There really is some sour old climbers in here


 
That's the truth! Most of it come from these ****ers on the ground who are working with neurotic preconceived notions that turn an ordinary thing into such turmoil that you end up spending half of your paycheck on therapy only to have the shrink tell you what you already knew - that its not your fault.


----------



## ScottinAK

DR. P. Proteus said:


> That should be on the " Bosses Say the Darndest Things " thread. ME!? Foreman!!? I think not.
> 
> But that is what they do say, " You are the foreman blah blah blah."
> 
> Now if you are gonna say that the guy who climbs the trees automatically becomes the foreman through some unspoken rule, assumption or even magic, well, guess what I have to say about that? Its ********! I mean, I have heard it before and they try to buffalo me into believing I am the actual foreman but the truth is that I am just a tree climber with no authority and very little responsibility.


My issue with that is my foreman who isn't a climber tries to tell our climber how to bring down the tree. He does the complete opposite of what she says, I love it. He has over 20 yrs experience, she has 2.


----------



## BC WetCoast

ScottinAK said:


> My issue with that is my foreman who isn't a climber tries to tell our climber how to bring down the tree. He does the complete opposite of what she says, I love it. He has over 20 yrs experience, she has 2.



And if things go for a ****, who catches the blame?


----------



## ScottinAK

BC WetCoast said:


> And if things go for a ****, who catches the blame?


The climber for sure. He's broke stuff, and he owned it.


----------



## Groundguy

Climbers AKA the divas of the industry. 

"Dont touch my saddle"
"Dont touch my rope"
"Wheres all my biners"

"Dont touch my saw!"
"Fill up my saw!" 

Stop being divas.


----------



## acer-kid

Groundguy said:


> Climbers AKA the divas of the industry.
> 
> "Dont touch my saddle"
> "Dont touch my rope"
> "Wheres all my biners"
> 
> "Dont touch my saw!"
> "Fill up my saw!"
> 
> Stop being divas.


Pffft. Stop touching my saddle/rope/biners and saw (unless you're filling it up), and there should be no issues. Seems fairly simple, yea?


----------



## Groundguy

acer-kid said:


> Pffft. Stop touching my saddle/rope/biners and saw (unless you're filling it up), and there should be no issues. Seems fairly simple, yea?



Diva drama i guess.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Groundguy said:


> Climbers AKA the divas of the industry.
> 
> "Dont touch my saddle"
> "Dont touch my rope"
> "Wheres all my biners"
> 
> "Dont touch my saw!"
> "Fill up my saw!"
> 
> Stop being divas.



Actually, I think this thread is improperly named. It shouldn't be " Groundmen say the darndest things". I think what most of us are talking about are those pesky newbies or the one drunk worthless idiot the bawss keeps on because he feels so sorry for him he can't fire him.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Groundguy said:


> Diva drama i guess.



Well if you would like to know for sure just climb on up here and then you tell me.


----------



## acer-kid

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well if you would like to know for sure just climb on up here and then you tell me.


Amen to that, doc.


----------



## jefflovstrom

BC WetCoast said:


> And if things go for a ****, who catches the blame?



Me,,,,


----------



## tidy

Me: theres a hung up branch, you'll need the hook to pull it out
Groundy: it looks stuck I dont think it will come out
Me: just do what you gotta do
branch comes down fine
Groundy: it would be easier if you could make sure they dont get hung up
Me: I'll do what i can but its harder up here than down there

I actually got pretty pissed off at this little conversation - I was already tired, sore, hot, itchy (get the drift) and pissed off to begin with so it was bad timing I suppose..


----------



## Groundguy

Cut those stinkin


tidy said:


> Me: theres a hung up branch, you'll need the hook to pull it out
> Groundy: it looks stuck I dont think it will come out
> Me: just do what you gotta do
> branch comes down fine
> Groundy: it would be easier if you could make sure they dont get hung up
> Me: I'll do what i can but its harder up here than down there
> 
> I actually got pretty pissed off at this little conversation - I was already tired, sore, hot, itchy (get the drift) and pissed off to begin with so it was bad timing I suppose..



Cut those nubs off on ur way up and try not to take Y shaped branches in a tight rig


----------



## acer-kid

Sounds like a prune.. Stubs or not.. **** fetches up. You know that's what we pay you for, right?


----------



## bikemike

mauldinoutdoor said:


> What do I do with my cigarette butts that you made me pick up?


Throw em on the ground. Ok. Now pick those butts up put them in your pocket duh


----------



## CanopyGorilla

Groundguy said:


> Climbers AKA the divas of the industry.
> 
> "Dont touch my saddle"
> "Dont touch my rope"
> "Wheres all my biners"
> 
> "Dont touch my saw!"
> "Fill up my saw!"
> 
> Stop being divas.


You're obviously not bitter. Go play in the corner now. Just don't touch my **** on the way out.


----------



## tidy

Groundguy said:


> Cut those stinkin, Cut those nubs off on ur way up and try not to take Y shaped branches in a tight rig



I don't recall mentioning stubs, if something is hung up on a stub then that's obviously the climbers fault.I don't actually consider myself a "climber", more so, a tree worker. Your handle indicates that you see some demarcation between climbers and groundies, that, for the most part, doesn't actually exist. I run a crew where most of the groundies are also competent climbers, maybe you should give climbing a try and then you might have a better grasp on the whole situation - this thread included.


----------



## acer-kid

CanopyGorilla said:


> Just don't touch my **** on the way out.


 love it.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

As I hurriedly get pulled over in a parking lot today my groundie pulls in behind and when asked if he noticed the truck he's driving is smoking like crazy. "No I didn't." Transmission cooler line gave and was spraying all over the exhaust. Smoke pouring out. 3 gallons low. Good thing I have mirrors on my truck I guess


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

Same response on the 361, when I got it the brake is broken. It wasn't the last I used it. So I ask when did the brake stop working, " I don't know, is is broke?" So he picks it up to see for himself incase I didn't know what I was doing. Pulled the side cover everything is blue from heat and the side of the main housing where the brake attached is cracked and movable


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

I don't know where i got the pic above but thought it was applicable here. 
Also today. After chipping brush, "do we need to blow off the street?" We always blow off the street


----------



## capetrees

My son has been working with me off and on for the past couple of years. First time out lately, since last fall, now that school sports are over. He's 13. I asked if it's getting easier, all the lifting and dragging now that he's older. Also asked what he thinks would make his job easier just for kicks.

He tells me "In addition to the morning coffee break around 9:30, maybe we could have a mid afternoon snack break say around 2:30."

The other guys want to change that to a mid afternoon nap break.


----------



## lone wolf

capetrees said:


> My son has been working with me off and on for the past couple of years. First time out lately, since last fall, now that school sports are over. He's 13. I asked if it's getting easier, all the lifting and dragging now that he's older. Also asked what he thinks would make his job easier just for kicks.
> 
> He tells me "In addition to the morning coffee break around 9:30, maybe we could have a mid afternoon snack break say around 2:30."
> 
> The other guys want to change that to a mid afternoon nap break.


Sure a 3 minute break to eat a snack is fine.


----------



## old CB

I've got the best groundie. He's responsible, punctual, honest, hardworking--he hates to stand idle and will find something to do if I don't have anything pressing. He learned early where every tool lives, and at the end of the day he's got half my gear stowed by the time I get there. Believe me, I give thanks every day, and I pay him well.

But I've worked with all those numbskulls at one time or another. Worked for a number of years as a stagehand--"Backstage, where high tech and lowlife meet." We were disassembling a set one time, with certain pieces that needed to be unbolted, and some fit pretty tight. A guy could not remove a tight bolt so he picked up a hammer and started beating the end to drive it out. I said, "Don't hammer on a bolt--you'll ruin the threads." He said, "Only on the end."


----------

